# Samba 4.2 DNS Testing Error



## Paul-LKW (Nov 24, 2015)

Hi All:
I just finshed the Samba 4.2 installation and followed the Samba WiKi     https://wiki.samba.org/index.php/Se...oller#Provisioning_the_Samba_Active_Directory
for the absolutely new AD configuration,
all the test is passed till I perform the test as the Samba Wiki suggested for the "Testing DNS";

```
$ host -t SRV _ldap._tcp.mfun.invalid
$ host -t SRV _kerberos._udp.mfun.invalid
$ host -t A dc1.mfun.invalid
```
 I got error;

```
Host _ldap._tcp.mfun.invalid not found: 3(NXDOMAIN)
Host _kerberos._udp.mfun.invalid not found: 3(NXDOMAIN)
Host dc1.mfun.invalid not found: 3(NXDOMAIN)
```
respectively

But however as I followed the youtube introduction (which do not show the test but if I take the test it still failure)




I could join the domain successful, so I am wondering what those test exactly for and if the above DNS test do not pass will it cause some feature not work later ?


----------



## Vinicius Agassi (Nov 24, 2015)

No, if you can login, everything is right.
Yours samba runs on a LAN ?


----------



## dasti (Jan 10, 2016)

Not sure I solved this problem correctly but I had also this issue
look at your /etc/resolv.conf, it must point to your local IP address (not 127.0.0.1) so your DNS tests can resolve on yourself

I have another kind of problem "NT_STATUS_TOO_MANY_OPENED_FILES", I'm going to start a tread about that


----------



## leebrown66 (Jan 10, 2016)

Your /etc/resolv.conf is probably wrong.  It gets overwritten by DHCP, which you should not be using for a DC anyway.

AD relies heavily on DNS.  Without that working correctly, you are going to have serious problems when you try to add more DC's and member's.

Just to be pedantic, you have not joined the domain, at this point you have provisioned your first DC, effectively creating the domain.

There's nothing special or specific about FreeBSD+Samba and you'll get the best help on the samba mailing list, they are very helpful.


----------



## dasti (Apr 5, 2016)

Thanks for your help.
Actually according to the docs the resolv.conf shoud never point on the 127.0.0.1 but on the ip in the local subnet.
I found the problem, this was the hostname was too long.

For the help I tried the samba irc, the only answer I got is update to the last version...so I got a not so friendly experience there :/ That's certainly my legendary bad luck


----------

